# do any of you drink starbucks?



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

this morning, i figured i should have a little glass of soy mocha, to see if my stomach is somewhat ready for that since school is starting again. anyway, i had a sip of soy mocha, and my stomach was burning like crazy. i had the worse runs!!! i know ill be stressed out and tired when school starts, so im just wondering whats a good picker upper drink. do you guys drink tea? coffee? soda??? what makes you all "go" and what is a safe drink to give you energy????


----------



## BusyBee4 (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't drink coffee everyday, but if I have it I only drink one cup. If I go to Starbucks, I have a soy latte. It usually doesn't cause any problems. I stay away from the mocha drinks and never get whip cream, because I can't tolerate the dairy.I would get the smallest size and see how you do. If you have the same problem it is probably the caffeine. Also, my stomach is more of a problem in the am. If I wait till the afternoon my stomach seems to do better.Good luck in school.


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Coffee is a no-no in the typical IBS diet. Coffee has an enzyme in it (has nothing to do with the caffeine) that causes much grief in the IBSer's digestive system. Most of us can't touch the stuff. I miss Starbucks SO much, the mochas were just the best. There is a soy coffee called Rocamojo that I make mochas with rice milk at home.


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

I drink at Starbucks, but I only drink their teas. My favor is the soy chai tea (iced or hot). I had the passion ice tea over the weekend it is was soooooo good. But give the chai a try if you need a fix.


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

I can't handle coffe at all...but i get to take stimulants because of a sleeping disorder that I have so they work pretty well...whenever i remember to take them.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I drink Starbucks. I tried cutting out coffee butit made no difference. I do try to limit my caffeine intake.


----------



## jupiters_gal (Aug 23, 2003)

i dont often have problems with constipation, but when i do i go to starbucks. instant releif ! i cant drink starbucks on a normal day though. i do drink one ice coffee a day though, any more that that is a big no-no


----------

